# [Solved] Samba no access by linux or windows machines

## Phredus

Hello all,

I'm not sure if this is the right forum topic to post this under, I need help I'm having trouble getting this going, maybe something simple I missed and you guys have helped in the past so here I am again, please help.

Windows machines can see the machine in the network but error is "Windows Cannot Access".

Linux machines cannot see the samba server.

testparm - seems ok to me "no errors"

user can login locally with # smbclient -L localhost -U phredus "no errors"

Thank you 

smb.conf

```
 [global]

unix charset = utf-8

 dos charset = CP932

# ----------------------- Network-Related Options -------------------------

   workgroup = agrfx

   server string = Samba Server Version %v

;   netbios name = MYSERVER

   interfaces = lo eth0 192.168.0.14/24

   hosts allow = 127. 192.168.0/255.255.255.0

   max protocol = SMB3

# --------------------------- Logging Options -----------------------------

   log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

   # maximum size of 50KB per log file, then rotate:

   max log size = 50

# ----------------------- Standalone Server Options ------------------------

   security = user

   passdb backend = tdbsam

   map to guest = Bad User

# --------------------------- Printing Options -----------------------------

   load printers = yes

   cups options = raw

   encrypt passwords = yes

   guest ok = no

   guest account = nobody

   printcap name = /etc/printcap

   # obtain a list of printers automatically on UNIX System V systems:

   printcap name = lpstat

   printing = cups

#============================ Share Definitions ==============================

[homes]

   comment = Home Directories

   browseable = no

   writable = yes

;   valid users = %S

;   valid users = MYDOMAIN\%S

[printers]

   comment = All Printers

   path = /var/spool/samba

   browseable = yes

   guest ok = no

   writable = no

   printable = yes

 [Share]

   comment = fdshare

   path = /home/share

   writable = yes

   guest ok = yes

   guest only = no

   create mode = 0777

   directory mode = 0777

;   share mode = yes

[edshare]

   comment = Eds personal share

   path = /home/phredus/edshare

   read only = no

   browseable = yes

   valid users = phredus

```

testparm

```
[root@fedell-agrfx ~]# testparm                                                  Load smb config files from /etc/samba/smb.conf

rlimit_max: increasing rlimit_max (1024) to minimum Windows limit (16384)

Processing section "[homes]"

Processing section "[printers]"

Processing section "[Share]"

Processing section "[edshare]"

Loaded services file OK.

Server role: ROLE_STANDALONE

Press enter to see a dump of your service definitions

[global]

        dos charset = CP932

        workgroup = AGRFX

        server string = Samba Server Version %v

        interfaces = lo, eth0, 192.168.0.14/24

        map to guest = Bad User

        log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

        max log size = 50

        printcap name = lpstat

        idmap config * : backend = tdb

        hosts allow = 127., 192.168.0/255.255.255.0

        cups options = raw

[homes]

        comment = Home Directories

        read only = No

        browseable = No

[printers]

        comment = All Printers

        path = /var/spool/samba

        printable = Yes

        print ok = Yes

        browseable = yes

[Share]

        comment = fdshare

        path = /home/share

        read only = No

        create mask = 0777

        directory mask = 0777

        guest ok = Yes

[edshare]

        comment = Eds personal share

        path = /home/phredus/edshare

        valid users = phredus

        read only = No

```

smbclient -L localhost -U

```
[root@fedell-agrfx ~]# smbclient -L localhost -U phredus

Enter phredus's password:

Domain=[AGRFX] OS=[Unix] Server=[Samba 4.1.17]

        Sharename       Type      Comment

        ---------       ----      -------

        Share           Disk      fdshare

        edshare         Disk      Eds personal share

        IPC$            IPC       IPC Service (Samba Server Version 4.1.17)

        phredus         Disk      Home Directories

Domain=[AGRFX] OS=[Unix] Server=[Samba 4.1.17]

        Server               Comment

        ---------            -------

        FEDELL-AGRFX         Samba Server Version 4.1.17

        Workgroup            Master

        ---------            -------

        AGRFX

[root@fedell-agrfx ~]#

```

Last edited by Phredus on Fri Apr 03, 2015 7:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## magic919

This bit doesn't compute

192.168.0/255.255.255.0

----------

## Phredus

Thank you magic919, you are correct, I fixed that and figured out that the problem is in the firewall not samba.

Thank you all

----------

